# Cancer and oral sex



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Please note: This question is my attempt to solve my issue and to get over my fear of oral sex now and I don't even know how to start because I have googled searched this and while I've found direct links, I can't find anything on how to prevent it in married couples - but here goes... My H loves, absolutely loves going down on me, and I love for him too. However I'm scared now and do not know what to tell him in regards to him continuing to do it for now. I have continuing tests down there for cervical cancer, it's not developed into that yet, and it may not, but my doctor does know it's linked to HPV (genital warts) on my cervix and they are currently present, hence the abnormal cells coming back on my tests. Can I give my husband throat cancer if he goes down on me even though the infected cells themselves are on my cervix and not visible (i.e. thru my cum when I orgasm) or does there have to be direct contact with the infected cells (i.e. warts) and two, if I swallow (which I don't, so it's really not an issue, but if he were to trick me - lol) and he actually has it too, will my risk of throat cancer go up? Sorry for the graphic detail here, but not sure how else to ask. Thanks for reading!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I recall reading something in People's magazine about someeone famous (can't remember -sorry) who did get throat cancer in his 50's from having a tremendous amount of oral sex on women in his youth, or they linked it TO THAT. 

It seemed to take decades for this to catch up with him but -yeah, pretty such there is a risk there. 

I googled some links:

Oral sex can cause throat cancer - 09 May 2007 - New Scientist

Rise in HPV-Related Throat Cancers in Men - ABC News

Oral sex is 'bigger cause of throat cancer than tobacco' | Mail Online

I didn't read all of this, I glanced, sounds pretty scary , not sure enough of this is talked about to our youth!


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I recall reading something in People's magazine about someeone famous (can't remember -sorry) who did get throat cancer in his 50's from having a tremendous amount of oral sex on women in his youth, or they linked it TO THAT.


Thank you for the links... That was a part of the reason I got to thinking about it too, my own dad got throat cancer over a decade ago, and at that time he did drink and smoke a lot, so it was a "no brainer" that he was a risk factor and that was the answer for his cancer and no further tests on tissue and such for the HPV virus. But he brought up the fact that he enjoyed doing that (awkward to have that chat with your dad - even when your older and think you can handle it - lol) so he's pretty convinced he more than likely got it from oral sex.

It's really frustrating to want to have oral sex in your marriage, but I just have a mental block and can't let go and enjoy myself currently. The thought of resorting to saran wrap is weird in a monogamous situation


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

According to the brochure I have on my desktop. (http://screening.iarc.fr/doc/CDC_HPVfac.pdf)

"Genital HPV is not a new virus But many people are not aware of it because it usually has no symptoms and goes away on its own - without causing any health problems."

It goes on to say, "At least 50% of sexually active people will have genital HPV sometime in their life."

I dont know if this helps out at all, but here you go.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

How about the lack of gag reflex? Wont you be afraid one day you'll be eating and you choke to death because the gag reflex is gone?

Is that worst than cancer?


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

You say he loves going down on you. If this is true then I assume he has been going down on you already. If this is the case then he has already been exposed to HPV and further exposure will probably make no difference. Guardisil vaccine for him could give you some peace of mind though.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Stonewall said:


> You say he loves going down on you. If this is true then I assume he has been going down on you already. If this is the case then he has already been exposed to HPV and further exposure will probably make no difference. Guardisil vaccine for him could give you some peace of mind though.


Yes, he's been going down on me for years and he doesn't mind. This just came to light because I knew I had HPV from when I was 18, however, it had laid dormant for years, well until now, so 20 years to be exact. And I just never put two and two together until I talked to my dad about his throat cancer and then it got me researching it... I see that he can get it from that now, but now I wonder how to prevent it... Saran wrap??? I don't know if he's too old for the vaccine or not, but I will look at that too, perhaps it is an option. Thanks!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Yep, consult with your doctor(s).

Your H can be tested for HPV and you should be able to talk with your/his doctor about the best method to help protect your husband if he does not have it.

Best wishes.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I understand your concern. I had oral cancer in 2008 and lost a 1/3 of my tongue as a result but all is good now. Doc says after 3 years its greater than 95 % chance it is gone for good. And no it was not off the end. It was off of the side so it didn't affect my skills. LOL!


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Stonewall said:


> I understand your concern. I had oral cancer in 2008 and lost a 1/3 of my tongue as a result but all is good now. Doc says after 3 years its greater than 95 % chance it is gone for good. And no it was not off the end. It was off of the side so it didn't affect my skills. LOL!


It's good to hear you're better... Did they test any tissue to see what the cause might be? I read somewhere that it's part of the diagnosis now to test for that with any kind of oral cancer. Just wondering.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Cherry said:


> It's good to hear you're better... Did they test any tissue to see what the cause might be? I read somewhere that it's part of the diagnosis now to test for that with any kind of oral cancer. Just wondering.


If they did they didn't tell me and at the time it didn't occur to me as I was floored that I had CA. My wife was with me every step of the way and the Doc was a really cool dude. He would never have mentioned that in front of her. I think it was a man code thing.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Stonewall said:


> If they did they didn't tell me and at the time it didn't occur to me as I was floored that I had CA. My wife was with me every step of the way and the Doc was a really cool dude. He would never have mentioned that in front of her. I think it was a man code thing.


I don't guess it really matters how it was caused once you have it, it would be pretty devastating any way you look at it. 

The irony is that I saw the article below yesterday on CNN... and it states that they believe that 70% of oropharyngeal cancers are caused by HPV. The article is here... Increase in oral cancers linked to HPV – The Chart - CNN.com Blogs

What I don't understand is why they won't suggest how to prevent it, other than to abstain from oral sex... Maybe that's the only way??? Geez, that would suck and I'm sure my H would rather just take his chances then


----------

